# Tomcat: Analyse der CPU Auslastung



## Tho82 (2. Nov 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe das Problem, dass bei meinem Tomcat die Auslastung teilweise extrem nach oben geht mit der Laufzeit. Mir stellt sich im Moment die Frage, wie ich nun an dieses Problem herangehe, bzw. wie ich herausfinden kann, an was genau das liegt.

Mögliche Probleme die ich mir vorstellen könnte:

- Datenbankabfragen werden aufgrund des komplexen Datenmodells langsamer, auch schon bei wenigen Daten (teilweise bei 50 000 neuen Einträgen in einer Tabelle), die WebApps holen sich die Daten über REST von einer Webapp, die auf einem anderen Tomcat läuft.
- In den Webapplikationen wurden Klassen von Thread abgeleitet und implementieren eine run() Methode, die endlos - jedoch mit einem Sleep - laufen bzw auch Endlos laufen müssen (ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man bei Tomcat Anwendungen nur die Threads die von Tomcat zur Verfügung gestellt werden, benutzt werden sollen --> Kennt jemand ein gutes Beispiel oder hat jemand nähere Infos dazu?!?)
- Session Timeouts der Webapps sind auf 15 - 30 Minuten eingestellt, also sollte da nicht das Problem liegen

Ich habe mich auch schon mit einem Profiler herangewagt, jedoch kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, wie ich herausfinden könnte, weshalb die CPU Auslastung derart hoch ist.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand genauer beschreiben könnte, wie man so ein Problem vernünftig analysieren kann und vielleicht Beispiele parat hat.

Viele Grüße und danke schonmal,
Tho


----------



## maki (2. Nov 2010)

Lerne Profiler zu nutzen, zB. VisualVM
Für Tomcat gibt es auch nette Monitoringlösungen, wie zB. LambdaProbe.

Durch reines theoretisieren wirst du das Problem nicht finden/lösen


----------

